# New goodies!



## CrazyNut (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi,
Just got some new goodies for my reptile litrature collection. First of all I got a Francis J Mitchell reprint, a chapter from "Records of the Australian-American scientific expedition to Arnhem land" - 1964. Next I got another Mitchell reprint "Australian geckos assigned to the genus Gehyra" (unknown date). Lastly I got a 1996 book catalougue "The herptelogical library of David.McPhee" - Andrew Isles, really awesome, includes some really awesome things such as a first holograph manuscript for J.R Kinghorns "Snakes of Australia! Purchase these from a freind of a freind, he gave me a great deal, awesome bloke! 





Credits to seller for this plate image


----------



## Nero Egernia (Nov 23, 2016)

You can never have enough reptile books!


----------



## CrazyNut (Nov 23, 2016)

Nope lol. I need a bigger bookshelf and a way to store reprints (starting a collection).


----------



## eipper (Nov 25, 2016)

glass fronted book shelves, filing cabinets and all handy

I initially set up via subject- i am most likely going to change to alphabetical order- its becoming a pain in the **** to locate particular texts when searching!


----------

